# I wish the episode would finish



## E A Franklin (Mar 2, 2021)

A couple of month ago, I bought an Edge and switched to Spectrum. Since then, I've had a problem with the recorded programs ending before the episode is over. I've added time, but found, in doing so, that the Edge was cancelling other recordings that were coming up in conflict (the conflict list was very long).I've talked to Tive c/s a few times, go through the reset process without luck. Any ideas would be appreciated. Elliott


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Not an Tivo problem, it is the networks that make the program run long. I have a few that I have to add an minute or two to see the final bit. They think it will hook the watcher to not switch channels, or they pad that show with an extra commercial or two. My SO watches wheel of fortune and it starts 3-4 minutes early just for ads.


----------



## E A Franklin (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks Keith. Having made several changes at the same time, I was having problems deciding who to go after


----------

